# I Want To Buy This Trailer?



## Newguy (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm a potential new buy just looking for some hopefully positive reviews of the 2013 Outback 250RS. I know there may be the odd horror story. One thing I wonder is how the king bed slide holds up?

Also I am a bit nervous about towing. I plan to have an equalizing hitch, and I think my truck is capable. But following along tow guides is like a terrible game of snakes and ladders. Any experts out there please chime in. My truck is a 2013 F-150 3.5l ecoboost crew cab. axle rating L9 wheelbase 145.

Grateful and appreciative for opinions and advice!


----------



## Newguy (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just happen to own a 2013 250RS. The only major issue I have with the trailer is the brown front cap. Just like most to the owners who have the brown cap, mine is fading badly. My options are to live with it or have it painted. Any other issues I've had have been minor. I make sure to keep up with maintenance and cleaning, fill the fresh water lines with pink antifreeze during the winter and use plenty of moisture remover when not in use.

As for the truck, I have a 2009 Silverado crew cab 1500 4x4 with a 5.3L V8 and tow package rated at 9500 lbs. I've never had a problem towing, even over mountain passes. I just won't be getting speeding tickets while doing it. Find your truck in the towing guide below to see if you can handle the trailer weight. There is also a link to the 2013 Outback catalog with weights below.

As I tell everyone else, a problem you will have with a half-ton truck is cargo carrying capacity. My Silverado can only take a little over 1700 lbs. That includes driver/passenger weights, my ARE canopy, bed liner, gas, stuff in the bed and trailer tongue weight. I'm always overloaded by 500 lbs on the rear axle when towing. To help with bounce I added a pair of air bags to the rear axle. I also use an equalizer hitch which I am very happy with but upgraded the receiver to a putnam class V with a 2" tube since GM receivers are notorious for having too much spring to them.

The 2013 towing guide can be found here. https://prodcontent.s3.amazonaws.com/trailerlife.com/digital_editions/TrailerLifeTowGuide2013.pdf

2013 Outback brochure. https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=20023


----------



## Newguy (Jun 25, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks so much. This one has the grey kind of looking front and it is faded in the sun too. Oh well cosmetic is all. You can tell it was used and enjoyed well, but it seems in good shape. We bought it and an E2 weight distribution hitch to pull it.


----------

